# Milo in Naperville, IL



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Adopt a Dog <-click there for more info on him

I adopted Tiffany from this shelter, and I volunteer there now. I've played with this little fella and he's such a character! Really goofy and playful. Anyway, just in case anyone knows someone in the Chicago area who's looking to adopt a fluff, check this guy out! How can you resist that face?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww - he's a cutie? Do you know his story?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know much. I believe he was an owner surrender (vs. a stray or a dog transported up here from an overcrowded shelter, or something else like that).

My coworker said he looks like Carol Channing and started singing "Hello Doggie." Omg I can't stop laughing.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Good news, Milo's been adopted! Yay!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is Great news!! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So glad to read he was adopted!! I live just next door to Naperville in Lisle, so if I saw this post sooner, I might have had to drive to the shelter...!!


----------

